# Flower Girl



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

So I just got finished with this... I am kinda annoyed at how I could not define her neck and chest better though ;-; 


https://65.media.tumblr.com/c96e7694d39ecd3b087d7b2118cf3c02/tumblr_o8d73nfmMH1vozu8qo1_540.jpg


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

It looks very pretty. If you want to define the neck and chest more I'd say; don't hesitate to go for bolder shadows. The hair is light-colored, yet you still use a few dark shadows here and there; nothing is stopping you from doing the same thing to certain areas of the skin.
It might also make it look more natural, if that's what you are after, because the underside of the nose and the neck are generally - depending on the lighting of course - the places on and around the head that catch a lot of shadow. 

I get that you are going for a very clean style, so defining the muscles and tendons in the neck more might not work very well for this piece, but at the same time it could also be worth a shot. When one is relaxed, especially someone with little muscle mass, there isn't all that much definition going on in the neck, but some vague hints are still likely to be present.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I think she is nice. I like how you did her hair and the background works well for her.


----------



## shinton8 (Jun 14, 2016)

Very nicely done! The hair is quite impressive, and the face looks great! As for chest definition, I noticed that the plaid design went straight across, even from the arm to the chest, I'm certainly not an expert, but I would suggest trying to alter the pattern a bit. When clothing naturally falls onto a body, it has ruffles that distort patterns and often add definition. (Much like the collar line you added) And for the neck, I'd have to agree with SuddenLife, shading could make all the difference.

I hope this helps!


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

SuddenLife said:


> It looks very pretty. If you want to define the neck and chest more I'd say; don't hesitate to go for bolder shadows. The hair is light-colored, yet you still use a few dark shadows here and there; nothing is stopping you from doing the same thing to certain areas of the skin.
> It might also make it look more natural, if that's what you are after, because the underside of the nose and the neck are generally - depending on the lighting of course - the places on and around the head that catch a lot of shadow.
> 
> I get that you are going for a very clean style, so defining the muscles and tendons in the neck more might not work very well for this piece, but at the same time it could also be worth a shot. When one is relaxed, especially someone with little muscle mass, there isn't all that much definition going on in the neck, but some vague hints are still likely to be present.
> ...


Okay thanks (sorry for such a late reply ;-; ) I always have a tendency to hesitate because I feel like I overdo shading a lot of times.


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

shinton8 said:


> Very nicely done! The hair is quite impressive, and the face looks great! As for chest definition, I noticed that the plaid design went straight across, even from the arm to the chest, I'm certainly not an expert, but I would suggest trying to alter the pattern a bit. When clothing naturally falls onto a body, it has ruffles that distort patterns and often add definition. (Much like the collar line you added) And for the neck, I'd have to agree with SuddenLife, shading could make all the difference.
> 
> I hope this helps!


Heh I can NEVER draw clothes well. If I do it is a happy accident. But I will try more and take your advice! ^u^


----------

